# Portafilter basket removal



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

So, has anyone figured out a more 'elegant' way of removing the basket from the portafilter besides wedging a tea spoon in and lifting?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

A small flat-bladed screwdriver works well.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Take the spring out


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Glad it's not just me. Mine is a "coffee multi tool" teaspoon with the perfect sized flat end to scrape the chute of the SJ and the front end for portafilter removal, pukycaff dosing,and crema broddling. If they've all gone from the drawer i get rather upset.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You can also get one basket out by wedging another basket.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> A small flat-bladed screwdriver works well.


I think the teaspoon is more elegant


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Puly do a "Puly Lifty" tool in resin coated steel, specifically for filter basket removal


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Fingernails and a sharp tug, never needed a tool


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Same here, just use my fingers


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Me too. Just fingers. That is what the little grooves are for.


----------



## Mad Wally (Feb 24, 2016)

Easy! use a bottomless.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

pessutojr said:


> You can also get one basket out by wedging another basket.


I used to do this and use the blind basket thats always to hand,, I always backflush after each use, so its always handy



PaulL said:


> Fingernails and a sharp tug, never needed a tool


This is what I now do, but only because ive now got a ridgeless basket and it comes out easier


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

My fingernails wouldn't be up to the task.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> My fingernails wouldn't be up to the task.


Have you got a ridged or ridgeless ?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Standard gaggia basket


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Take the spring out





Missy said:


> Standard gaggia basket


Maybe try Bootsys suggestion.

Doubt Id ever go back to ridged baskets now. Ridgeless never falls out or feels lose,, just nice and easy to get out when you need,, which for me is after 2 uses


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Its easy Missy, it's the sharp tug rather than strength that does it and nails don't seem to matter. Likewise hitting the basket with palm of hand to put it back in.

It is easier still with bottomless pf of course as one person already mentioned. It's about keeping it all clean, when DaveC comes round for a catch up from time to time I treat it like a royal visit with it all before he arrives  nothing escapes his attention even if he doesn't mention it.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> Puly do a "Puly Lifty" tool in resin coated steel, specifically for filter basket removal


This works a treat! Picked one up from Bella Barista for around £8. Solved the problem.


----------



## Blerkselmans (Mar 29, 2016)

+1 (referring to Mad Wally's remark for using a naked pf)

It takes only the thumb to push it out....


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Blerkselmans said:


> +1 (referring to Mad Wally's remark for using a naked pf)
> 
> It takes only the thumb to push it out....


I don't think there is a naked pf for the Sage DTP because its a 54mm pf.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

After breaking several fingernails I now use a coffee spoon. It may not be the last word in elegance but it works.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

A spoon works for me unless I am 'naked' and then I just use my finger...


----------

